# Anyone used nail tips?



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

My hubby & I just bought a grooming business/small retail store a month ago.
I had never heard of nail tips before, but have had several people ask if we carry, or apply them.
Believe me, it's nothing I would consider for my own dogs, but after several requests I've decided to just look into them more, see if it's something we may want to sell, possibly have the groomers even apply them, if asked. 
So I'm wondering if anyone has ever used them before & what you think of them.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Some people may know them as nail caps?


----------



## Peaches (Aug 7, 2008)

I never have used them and have been intrigued by them. However I did know a groomer that did use them before. She said they're easy enough to apply, but a real pain if you ever have to get them off for some reason.


----------



## Spitzy (Oct 13, 2007)

I think SoftPaws fall into the "nail tip" idea?

There's an old thread in the review section from CP. I found it interesting when I was considering them for my dog.

My experience: I did end up getting a set for visiting a friend who has bamboo floors. Based on CP's thread, I just popped them on over her nails without glue. They did come off quickly when we took walks outside on the sidewalk, so I ended up just taking them on and off as needed when we came and went. A few fell off when she was indoors moving around. They didn't seem to bother her at all, though. (I never saw her licking/biting her nails to get them off.)


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, I had never even thought about having a hard time getting them off Peaches! Thank you for pointing that out.

Thanks Spitzy, I'll check out that thread. It really is the glue I'm most concerned with, if it's safe or not, so it's nice to know they could possibly be used without it.


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

I've used SoftClaws for my cats a couple times, but you have to reapply them often and the adhesive doesn't stay in a liquid form, so you'd have to keep buying adhesive glue. It's a great alternative to declawing cats, though, and although I've never used it on dogs it sounds like it probably works the same way.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm ... sounds like that might be a great thing to have on hand as a great tool when grooming cats. Not that we groom a lot of cats, but we do get a request once in awhile & I think a lot of people are opting not to have their cats fully de-clawed anymore


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have heard of these, but never tried them. I think if it could encourage people not to declaw their cat, that's great! If I groomed cats I would consider these.
Good luck!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> I think if it could encourage people not to declaw their cat, that's great!


I agree with that!
We only have 2 groomers in our shop & 1 refuses to do cats, the other would rather not, but will. Maybe having the caps around that we could just slip on (without glue) for the groom would make it much better.

I think I am going to go ahead & get some in & see how it works out for us.


----------

